# Rapid Prototyping: LEGO Flame Eater Critter



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
Though slightly off topic, I hope you enjoy the deviation from steam. As many of you know, we have a weekly workshop in my house almost every Saturday. We work on current projects and talk about future ones. One of my distant plans is to build a Lanz loco with a flame eater as prime mover. Such a beast has been presented here:

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=5072&highlight=lanz 


Some time ago I got a PM Research Flame eater from CrabFu, when he reduced his collection. So David suggested to build a LEGO chassis complete with clutch and reversing gear to check, if such a contraption would work. Voila, it did:












And it even runs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtTk74ewzDs



Regards


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 26 Dec 2010 02:24 PM 
Hi guys,
Though slightly off topic, I hope you enjoy the deviation from steam. As many of you know, we have a weekly workshop in my house almost every Saturday. We work on current projects and talk about future ones. One of my distant plans is to build a Lanz loco with a flame eater as prime mover. Such a beast has been presented here:

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=5072&highlight=lanz 


Some time ago I got a PM Research Flame eater from CrabFu, when he reduced his collection. So David suggested to build a LEGO chassis complete with clutch and reversing gear to check, if such a contraption would work. Voila, it did:












And it even runs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtTk74ewzDs 


Regards


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is awesome! The sound is really unique too! 
Have any multi-cylinder engines been tried?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, 
even 4 cylinders. Check in youtube for flame eater, flame licker, vacuum motor/engine or "flammenfresser" 
Regards


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great...the more cylinders the smoother the power-band! Is a flame-eater different than a Sterling Engine?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually in my mind the single cylinder is more appealing. The slow running engine faithfully reproduces the sound of a vintage single cylinder critter! Model diesels run way too fast. A flame eater is an open cycle engine, while the Stirling is closed cycle. In the first link scroll down and you will find an animated cartoon of the flame eater.

Regards


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner- 

If I am reading things correctly (mein Deutch ist nicht sehr gut) the Flammenfresser was part of the development that led to the Gluehkopfmotor or "hot bulb" type motors as used on Lanz tractors? 

Lanz tractors and hot-bulb motors have always facinated me....one can buy a new one now, made by Interlok, the Polish steam loco rebuilder: 

http://www.interlok.info/LawiWalzene.htm


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,
I don't think they are similar. The real Lanz engine uses the power stroke of the exploding fuel mixture while the "Flammenfresser" eats the flame at atmospheric pressure and uses the partial vacuum caused by the hot gases cooling down as "power" stroke. This is of course very wimpy compared to the pressure stroke, but it runs very slowly and makes a noise comparable to a single cylinder diesel. And of course I have dreamed of owning a replica Lanz or even the loco made by the guys in Poland.

Regards


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Henner- 

Makes sense now, as the "bulb" on the hot bulb motor serves as glow and "carburation" also Vs. the heat exchange as you clearly pointed out. 

This video should be of interest to Lanz fans... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRJ2MLqfb2w&feature=related


----------

